# Windows Vista Desktop Themes



## Animalpak (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi guys ! 


I would know if somebody use a custom desktop theme for Vista 64 bit ? I want to know if this desktop themes make slow the computer or not ?

Look at this :


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 4, 2009)

This one


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 4, 2009)

Amazing


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 4, 2009)

Where did you get these themes??? I love 'em


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 4, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> Where did you get these themes??? I love 'em



http://vistadesktopthemes.com/vista-themes


----------



## ex-dohctor (Mar 5, 2009)

Sweet!


----------

